# Plant ID please



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have what I think may be a Blyxa sp. It is a fast grower and the stems are very fragile.

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a Najas species, possibly guadalupensis


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm gonna have to see if I can dig up some info on this one. I assumed it was a Najas sp. but had no idea which one. Thanks for the help!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Najas is easy to grow and can quickly take over a tank in high light if not pruned back. It is very efficient at extracting CO2 when CO2 is at low levels.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I meant to say Blyxa sp. in the last post... not Najas. Najas would explain the fast growth. The N. indica I have is a fast grower also. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------

